# So sad.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Going into my large stone shed this morning, I was just sweeping up a few leaves blown under the door when I nearly swept up a large toad. I backed off and after taking a picture he hopped away under my logs pile. 
Feeling happy and content I backed the car out of our car port. Minutes later my wife told me I had run over another large toad and he was blowing bubbles and not looking too well.
But an hour later he had regained his old shape and was hopping off round the car port. 
So it's possible we have a pair with one living inside and the other outside.

Will have to check under the car as and when we back out in future.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh dear,

They are very common around here - we have had one living in a drain pipe on our verandah which sadly got too big to get out and seems to have died inside the pipe......

They do not pair up male and female - they mate in water and shed eggs and sperm into the water where toadspawn is formed. That is the total limit of parental care and long term relationships; "boom, bang, thank you Ma'am"' so it may be that you have more than one around.

They tend to dig themselves into the soil overwinter just to stop freezing - literally, as they have no temperature regulation at all and their body temperature is the same as the external.

Plenty more toad facts available if you wish.......


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just checked Dave and the 'injured' one has now vanished. I guess being run over by a VW Golf is just par for the course.?

Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

raynipper said:


> Just checked Dave and the 'injured' one has now vanished. I guess being run over by a VW *Golf* is just* par* for the *course*.?
> 
> Ray.


I see what you did there.:grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hole in one ?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Or *TOAD* in the hole in one??

Andy


----------

